# SJA AMFR Lvl 1...Thoughts?



## Arctic Acorn (9 Dec 2004)

Just a quick question for any medics out there. 

How does the Saint John Ambulance Advanced medical first responder level 1 course measure up against the reserve medic QL3?

Cheers, 

 :dontpanic:
JM


----------



## old medic (9 Dec 2004)

I don't have a list of the PO/EO's for the reserve QL-3 so I'll leave indepth answers for the others.

The SJA course is Advanced First Aid with optional add on modules for Oxygen Therapy, 
Advanced Assessment Skills, Automated External Defibrillation, and  Specialized Workplace First Aid

The Med-A course would cover everything SJ touches, along with many other topics that you
couldn't touch on a week long SJA course.  Knowing advanced first aid would be a good background
if that's what your asking.


----------



## starlight_745 (9 Dec 2004)

The current Reserve QL3 contains the SJA AMFR2 course.  I don't have all the PO's in front of me but I believe it takes up around 2-3 weeks of the course.  The remainder of the course is filled up with stuff like history and traditions, medical ethics, medical terminology, more anatomy and physiology, as well as an FTX with stuff like setting up a field medical facility, deployment drills and that kind of thing.  I know a couple guys that taught on the course last summer so I could get more details if you like.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (10 Dec 2004)

Thats okay...no need to really get into it. I picked up my AMFR Level one a little while ago (with the Oxygen therapy addon), and I was curious where I stood in comparision with a QL3-qualified Med A. 

Thanks for the replies!

 :dontpanic:
J.M.


----------

